# Calcium supplement?



## corruptphantasm (Jul 25, 2011)

ok so i was at the pet store and me and the reptile lady were talking about tegus and the calcium supplement and what not cause i was looking at them and she recommended this stuff zoo med Reptivite and i wanted everyone's opinion on it heres two pics she recommended it cause it has other vitamins in it not just calcium.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 25, 2011)

It's not a calcium supplement it's a vitmin supplement. Usually used to dust insects and what not. I would look for repti-cal. It is what I use and other members here as well.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 25, 2011)

but it has calcium in it so wouldnt it work? it just has extra vitamins too


----------



## james.w (Jul 25, 2011)

It would probably work, but is about 10-15% lower in calcium than RepCal Calcium w/D3 and ZooMed ReptiCalcium.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 25, 2011)

james.w said:


> It would probably work, but is about 10-15% lower in calcium than RepCal Calcium w/D3 and ZooMed ReptiCalcium.



ok well think itd be ok if i used this for now and when it runs out ill get some better stuff


----------



## jondancer (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought you should use calcium with no D3 for tegus? Thats wha I use.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 25, 2011)

jondancer said:


> I thought you should use calcium with no D3 for tegus? Thats wha I use.



ive heard both ways


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 25, 2011)

My opinion, as long as its not extremely high in d3 it should be fine, reptiles can overdose off of d3 they can't overdose off calcuim because they can regulate how much calcuim they absorb, try bearded dragon calcuim from repashy superfoods, it has lil d3, 24% calcuim, and 12% protein


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 25, 2011)

I use a multi vitamin a few times a week. I used it every day for a little while when I first got rango and gary. I feel like it helped a lot considering the size they were. I would suggest using a multi vitamin as well as the calcium supplement. Be careful how often you offer the vitamin, too much phosphorus can be harmful.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 26, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I use a multi vitamin a few times a week. I used it every day for a little while when I first got rango and gary. I feel like it helped a lot considering the size they were. I would suggest using a multi vitamin as well as the calcium supplement. Be careful how often you offer the vitamin, too much phosphorus can be harmful.



i think im gunna just use this stuff two or three times a week till it runs out then im gunna buy a good calcium supplement


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 26, 2011)

is it worth risk of gettin mbd? my brother didnt feed his beardie the right calc and he got mbd in one leg only thank god he recovered 100%  no sure if tegus same as beardie just my opinion ( he got it after a few months woasnt quick like if he didnt have uvb he has a reptisun 10.0 tube) also was a baby when they need the most calc they can get


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 26, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> is it worth risk of gettin mbd? my brother didnt feed his beardie the right calc and he got mbd in one leg only thank god he recovered 100%  no sure if tegus same as beardie just my opinion ( he got it after a few months woasnt quick like if he didnt have uvb he has a reptisun 10.0 tube) also was a baby when they need the most calc they can get



ya well at my local pet store this stuff had the most calcium in it in all the supplement stuff it should last long enough till i get the really good stuff lol


----------

